# Single track driving on the west coast of Scotland



## denhamcs

Hi

We are off to Scotland to tour the west coast in April and looking at the map we quite fancy visiting Sanna in the far west and also the Apple Cross Peninsular (A896). Only thing is we have a 24' Cheyenne and some of the roads are clearly single track. Has anyone driven these routes before? Any advice or warnings?


----------



## sallytrafic

I've done it in a small motorhome 17ft or so see Blog >HERE<
Skye to Cape Wrath


----------



## SilverF1

Can't speak for the road out to Sanna, but it does come off the Corran to Ardnamurchan road at Kilchoan. I was there on a motorcycle 2009 but at Ardnamurchan lighthouse car park was german motorhomes 20-22ft. Plenty of blind bends but I would say passable with a 24 footer. Road surface not brilliant in places and the section to Kilchoan had recently been tarred and re-stoned.

If you take the direct route over Bealach na Ba from Lochcarron, there are several tight, uphill hairpin bends. A lot of drivers going downhill will wait for you. Some don't. Seen several large delivery wagons on this direct route. Not for the faint-hearted. The indirect route via the west coast of Lochs Shieldag and Torridon, is relatively easy but much longer. Some beautiful beaches. Army wagons use this route.

HTH


----------



## Pyranha

We were over there a few years ago in a 22 foot MH and the only time in two weeks that we had anything like a problem was when we met another, similar sized, MH coming the other way on one of those roads that's got a cliff up one side and down the other. Luckily the Italian driver and his co-pilot were pretty efficient at sorting it all out (better than me, anyway). If they had not been so capable, we might have had a bit of reversing.

Take it gently and keep track of where the last passing place was.

Damien


----------



## Hezbez

We've also been to Applecross in our 21 foot coachbuilt.

I would reccomend going into Applecroos from the North road, and back out again via the infamous 'Pass of the Cattle' South road - the hairpins are easier when driving west to east I think.

Don't be put off, it's a spectacular journey and the Applecross Inn (beer & grub) is well worth the trip! Plenty good wildcamping spots in the area too.

Some photos here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-64712-applecross-pass-of-the-cattle.html


----------



## marionandrob

Did the A836 from the north coast near Tongue down to Lairg last summer in our Swift gazelle - ( 5.9m) with no problems.
Lots of well marked passing places - passed a couple of biggish lorries and a bus with no problems. Took it steady speed wise - locals seemed to hum up and down the road but our "big white box" was clearly visible and they would often pull over two or three passing places away and flash us to come through.
No idea what a coastal single track road would be like though!


----------



## Solwaybuggier

We drove it last year in our near 22ft Cheyenne - it's OK on single track, you get used to looking ahead. Our only problems were getting into the car park at Ardnamurchan lighthouse, where there are narrow gate posts and a pot hole just by one of them which can upset calculations (we just missed it!) and there is a very steep hairpin if you turn towards Sanna coming back from Ardnamurchan. We grounded the towbar there - but don't miss Sanna, it's fantastic.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Oh, and if you like seafood and come onto the Applecross peninsula from the north, from Shieldaig way, there's a brilliant place to buy live langoustines on the right hand side - looking at the map I think it's either Ardheslaig or Kenmore.


----------



## Spacerunner

We toured the far north of Scotland in 2008.

One of our lasting impressions was the impeccable road manners of local drivers when using 'single tracks with passing places', never, ever a problem.

Most of the time you can see the next passing place from the current passing place. With that and the fact that traffic is very thin on the ground I found driving in the Highlands very enjoyable.


----------



## Pixelpusher

I have and 18ft vehicle and it's never been much of a problem to take anywhere. The only issues are that some of the hairpin bends on a steep incline can be slippery when wet or there is gravel about. This can result in some wheel spin.

Colin


----------



## 96299

Hi

We done loads of single track in the Highlands in 2008 with no bother at all with our 29 footer. All good advise above and you soon get used to it.  

steve


----------



## bill

I've been up there a number of times and my sister lived up the far north in Bettyhill for a while. I have her to thank for a bit of advice about passing places that I wasn't aware of before I went. (Because I not read the highway code properly) I'm not implying that you good people out there don't know the 'code' by the way.

The thing to remember is that if the passing place is on your off side then you should not drive into it to allow others to pass but you should stop opposite it and those passing from behind or in front should drive into the passing place, if you see what I mean??? If the passing place is on your side of the road you drive into it to allow passing.

My sister had had a head on collision because a foreign vehicle drove into her when she stopped in a passing place (correctly) on her side of the road.

On one of my trips another foreign vehicles as near as damn it drove into me in similar circumstances. And yes I was taking great care and going slowly, indicating my intentions and so on. I suggest that when driving up there that you be very very careful of this particularly when two vehicles are approaching one passing place at the same time.

Having said all the above - Disclaimer - I'm afraid I don't know the paragraph, page or section in the 'Code' I have just been told that this is in the from a reliable scource. This advice is given in good faith.

I stand to be corrected, ducks for cover with tin hat.

All the best

bill


----------



## sallytrafic

bill said:


> I've been up there a number of times and my sister lived up the far north in Bettyhill for a while. I have her to thank for a bit of advice about passing places that I wasn't aware of before I went. (Because I not read the highway code properly) I'm not implying that you good people out there don't know the 'code' by the way.
> 
> The thing to remember is that if the passing place is on your off side then you should not drive into it to allow others to pass but you should stop opposite it and those passing from behind or in front should drive into the passing place, if you see what I mean??? If the passing place is on your side of the road you drive into it to allow passing.
> 
> My sister had had a head on collision because a foreign vehicle drove into her when she stopped in a passing place (correctly) on her side of the road.
> 
> On one of my trips another foreign vehicles as near as damn it drove into me in similar circumstances. And yes I was taking great care and going slowly, indicating my intentions and so on. I suggest that when driving up there that you be very very careful of this particularly when two vehicles are approaching one passing place at the same time.
> 
> Having said all the above - Disclaimer - I'm afraid I don't know the paragraph, page or section in the 'Code' I have just been told that this is in the from a reliable scource. This advice is given in good faith.
> 
> I stand to be corrected, ducks for cover with tin hat.
> 
> All the best
> 
> bill


You (and your sister) are correct I don't know if its in the highway code (except as the general which side of the road to be on) but it is on many of the passing place signs. I have seen people do it wrongly most recently on the Pass of the Cattle near Applecross


----------



## Jezport

We did quite a few single track roads last year on the Western Isles. It wasn't much of a problem.There are often marker poles near the frequently positioned passing places. Its just a case of looking ahead and if its clear to the pole do for it. Travelling takes a lot longer on twisty roads as you have to drive very slow and keep stopping.

Its always best to ask a local, we asked a bus driver which route would be best on Mull. Although the 2 routes looked similar he advised us that 1 had very few passing places and should be avoided.


----------



## Pixelpusher

While it always best not to cross over into the passing bay, there are times when I've had to do just that. Oncoming long vehicles may not fit into the passing bay, which means they'd block your progress as well.

Colin


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

Passing places are no problem in Scotland;

 Take your time.

 Leave at least one passing place between you and the vehicle in front.

 Keep looking behind and if a local (or someone who looks it) comes up behind, pull in to let them pass.

 Learn the highland wave - a slight lift of one finger to say thanks.

:wink: Remember that large vehicles carrying seafood have right of way!


As for Applecross, I would approach from the North as I wouldn't want to drive up the pass of Cattle, especially in the Summer (you can't often in Winter!) and driving down last summer, we did have to reverse on one hairpin to get round it. The Applecross Inn is worth the trip alone. The campsite is likely to be very muddy - though they do have some hard standings.

P&L


----------



## Pixelpusher

> Learn the highland wave - a slight lift of one finger to say thanks.


Just be careful which finger you use :wink:

Another option is just a quick flick of the right indicator.

Colin


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road

We did the North coast from John O'groats to Durness then from there south in a hired classic VW camper last September (in fact, it was what inspired us to get our own MH). Obviously that was little bigger than a acr - but it was also slow and we had to use passing places to be polite to traffic behind us as well as oncoming.

It wasn't a problem at all - and as has been said above, everybody was very polite - TBH I've had more problems in a large saloon in Cornwall where their aren't the passing places on a lot of the lanes.

And the Nort Coast road is SO beautiful!!!

Steve


----------



## bill

Sallytrafic said - "You (and your sister) are correct I don't know if its in the highway code (except as the general which side of the road to be on) but it is on many of the passing place signs. I have seen people do it wrongly most recently on the Pass of the Cattle near Applecross"

Yes, I'd forgotten it was on some signs which is of course a help although as you've seen people still dive across to get into the bay.

Pixelpusher said - "While it always best not to cross over into the passing bay, there are times when I've had to do just that. Oncoming long vehicles may not fit into the passing bay, which means they'd block your progress as well."

Yes, agreed and a good point. Think this can be sorted with considerate speed and good indicating at the time perhaps.

Anyway the info given is a good 'heads up' to the possible danger of having a 'head onner' in some circumstances. Two people have experiened the situation on this thread.

all the best

bill


----------



## CliveMott

We have done it driving a Bedford Dupla Vista Coach. So just take it easy. OK
C.


----------



## bill

Further to this and to back up my recollection try this link (hope it works)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_070309

It's paragraph 155 in the Highway Code regarding Single Track Roads.

bill

edited 1751 para 155 not 158.


----------



## Broom

Hi Denhamcs

If you see another 696 you will know who it is, we are there first 2 weeks of April, don't worry about the roads just take it slowly.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## williedeliver

Hi I live and work on the Isle of Mull with 160 miles of roads with only 10 miles of twin rack road....the rest is all single track.
I did 5 years of driving a coach on the Island 36 feet long.
The big secret is take your time and enjoy the route.....and if you meet up with another vehichle take the iniative and reverse back to the previous passing stayit will make you feel so good about doing it.
and remember the golden rules about passing places KEEP LEFT don't move into one if it on the right side of the road just saty on the |LEFT side and let the other vehichle go in.
you will thorouhgly love the relaxing pace and lack of real heavy traffic and you can experience WILD CAMPING too.
Have fun and enjoy
GD


----------



## williedeliver

*single track roads*

oh one of the most important thngs I forgot to mention is always let poeple who come up behind you pass in the next passing place save a lot of frustrated drivers


----------



## williedeliver

*passing places*

Hi Colin these big trucks that may not fit into the passing place have probably driven down that road earlier......... If the passing place is on your right.............. best still to sit opposite it
GD


----------



## Pixelpusher

That's not always possible. If the lorry is too long it will block your way onwards and won't be able to get passed you either since it can't 'bend' enough.

Been there, done that.

Colin


----------



## Bubblehead

Broom said:


> Hi Denhamcs
> 
> If you see another 696 you will know who it is, we are there first 2 weeks of April, don't worry about the roads just take it slowly.
> 
> Best Regards
> Broom


We are doing the north of Scotland 1st 2 weeks of April traveling with friends. If you see an Elegance 821 and a Concord together its only us!!! Come and say hi

Andy


----------



## Broom

Hi All

A good item on the West Coast of Scotland in MMM.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## denhamcs

Hi Andy

I'll keep an eye out for you.

Chris


----------



## Annsman

There seems to be a "Cheyenne convention" in the Western Isles in April! We'll be there too in our 660. We're leaving the Autotrail factory rally and then heading North. So see you at the ferry!


----------



## maddicksman

We travelled to Applecross via the Pass of Cattle last May from east to west in our Burstner Solano of similar size to your van. The road has lots of passing places which you can usually see well ahead. All would have been well but we were continually baulked by a nervous car driver, at one stage necessitating a hill start right on the apex of a hairpin - not funny. 
I would strongly suggest you go to Applecross via the northern route, as already suggested by another contrinutor, and, if you must, come back via the Pass. At least then you are not on the "steep drop" side of the road if you have to manoeuvre! If I were doing it again I would use the northern route both ways.
There are some lovely wild camping spots right by the shore just north of Applecross by the way.
I must also warn you not to expect too much from the Applecross campsite (say no more!). 
As an aside, I can thoroughly recommend the Reraig Caravan site in Balmacara, about 5 miles south of Kyle of Lochalsh if you head that way. It is a small family run site right on the shoreline, where you will be very comfortable.


----------



## Annsman

For anyone going up to the Western Isles, there's an article in the May edition of Practical Motorhome magazine. It looks fantastic and we can't wait to get there.


----------



## Annsman

Anyone going up to The Western Isles should read the latest info on www.wildcamping.co.uk There have been new restrictions put on wildacmping on the islands and some places have been bollarded off, near the beach overlooking the airport at Barra being one. There is a copy of a letter from the local M.P. to someone off the foirum explaining the whys and wherefores of this. The council are also improving and upgrading many of he facilities on the islands as well as removing the wildcamping places where they are encroaching on the local environment and degrading the beaches and dunes etc. More CL sites are opening and some campsites are having their facilities imporved too.

So good and bad news I suppose, but if the beauty is being ruined and environment is being damaged by the sheer numbers of vans going there then it is only right they take some action to prevent it, and at least they're doing some things positive and not just issuing blanket bans.


----------



## Fairportgoer

denhamcs said:


> Hi
> 
> We are off to Scotland to tour the west coast in April and looking at the map we quite fancy visiting Sanna in the far west and also the Apple Cross Peninsular (A896). Only thing is we have a 24' Cheyenne and some of the roads are clearly single track. Has anyone driven these routes before? Any advice or warnings?


Hi denhamcs,

I guess by now you will be reassured that you will be okay going that way in your vehicle :wink:

We travelled from Fort William this time last year all the way around the west coast, along the top from Durness to John O'Groats and down the east. West is best as they say.

We are in Poolewe being battered by the wind, rain, sleet and snow 8O It is worth it as it is a beautiful part of the country.

Regards and safe journey

Dean


----------

